# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  iện thoại khẩn gọi lính cứu hỏa

## dungtran

Một người gọi điện đến số máy của cảnh sát phòng cháy chữa cháy: "Alô! Tôi mới sửa sân trước nhà mình thành một thắng cảnh thu nhỏ. Ở đó có một luống hoa mới thật đẹp, một bể cá xinh xắn trang trí hòn non bộ và một vườn hồng..."

- Thật tuyệt! - Nhân viên trực ban ngắt lời - Thế nhưng chuyện đó có gì liên quan tới cơ quan phòng cháy chữa cháy đâu?

- Có chứ! - Người kia đáp - Ngôi nhà hàng xóm của tôi đang cháy và tôi không muốn các anh dẫm nát khu vườn của tôi!

***

Nửa đêm, một người đàn ông gọi điện tới cảnh sát cứu hỏa, giọng hoảng hốt:

- Cứu tôi với! Nhà của tôi đang cháy!

- Nhà anh ở đâu? - Người trực điện thoại hỏi.

Người kia đáp:

- Tôi rối trí quá, không thể nói chính xác được địa chỉ.

- Thế thì chúng tôi đến nhà ông bằng cách nào? - Nhân viên trực ban hỏi tiếp.

- Còn bằng cách nào nữa! - Người gọi phẫn nộ - Cứ đi cái xe cứu hỏa to màu đỏ như mọi khi ấy!

----------

